# information for US citizens living in greece



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

A very good article for US people living in greece with regard to their tax obligations.......ekathimerini. newspaper..community section....thursday 26 feb ...titled....A word to the wise and a seminar. by Elias Spirtounias


----------



## skeefer (Apr 20, 2015)

concertina said:


> A very good article for US people living in greece with regard to their tax obligations.......ekathimerini. newspaper..community section....thursday 26 feb ...titled....A word to the wise and a seminar. by Elias Spirtounias


Great article, thanks


----------

